# After ICSI / IVF Treatment Help



## jennyds (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone had treatment recently where it was BFN. Then a month down the line when you are expecting your period nothing.  Could that mean am pregnant am three days late no pain no symptom. please help am so confused 

Thank you


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry you had bfn hope you are coping xx


----------

